# Es musste so kommen: angelnde Flüchtlinge



## fischbär (11. Mai 2016)

Tja, ich habe drauf gewartet und wurde nicht enttäuscht: bei uns an der Elbe ist ein Flüchtlingsheim und es war nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sie anfangen zu angeln. Heute habe ich vom Boot den ersten mit der Spinnangel gesehen.
Was soll man tun? Nichts? Polizei anrufen? Bin ich dann ein Rassist?
Immerhin könnte das ja erhebliche Folgen für die haben. Wegen mal schwarz angeln abgeschoben, das klingt auch nicht gut. Und bestrafen kam man sie mangels (offengelegtem) Vermögen eh nicht.
Was würdet Ihr tun? Mal den Verein der due Strecke pachtet anschreiben?


----------



## deratmer (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Es musste so kommen: angelnde Flüchtlinge*

im Heim gibt es Mitarbeiter, die zu der Sache die Bewohner aufklären. wende dich an die, bevor du gleich Alarm machst 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Checco (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Es musste so kommen: angelnde Flüchtlinge*

Darf man als Flüchtling nicht angeln? Ist wahrscheinlich nicht verboten...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Es musste so kommen: angelnde Flüchtlinge*



Checco schrieb:


> Darf man als Flüchtling nicht angeln? Ist wahrscheinlich nicht verboten...



Klar darf man das, aber man könnte wenigstens den Anforderungen generell entsprechen. Ohne den Background dieser Personen in Frage zu stellen wäre mir eine gleich Behandlung recht.


----------



## Checco (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Es musste so kommen: angelnde Flüchtlinge*

Klar, sollen sich halt Gastkarten besorgen wie alle anderen auch die mal da angeln.


----------



## Surf (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Es musste so kommen: angelnde Flüchtlinge*

Ist doch ne tolle Chance- angeln ist der Gleichmacher schlechthin!  
Kann der Verein sich mal n bisschen engagieren und für nen Lehrgang kämpfen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Es musste so kommen: angelnde Flüchtlinge*



Surf schrieb:


> Ist doch ne tolle Chance- angeln ist der Gleichmacher schlechthin!
> Kann der Verein sich mal n bisschen engagieren und für nen Lehrgang kämpfen!



Zum Beispiel, aber auch als sich integrierende Person kann man Engagement zeigen und für seine Papiere kämpfen. Ich werde oft gefragt wie, wo und warum. Ich denke diese Geschichte hat auch Eigeninitiative verdient.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Es musste so kommen: angelnde Flüchtlinge*



Checco schrieb:


> Klar, sollen sich halt Gastkarten besorgen wie alle anderen auch die mal da angeln.



Sofern sie die benötigten Papiere haben, können sie auch angeln. Hat ja nichts mit der Herkunft zu tun.
Nur kann man das schon allein für den Fischereischein anzweifeln, den bekommt man hier in S-A nunmal nicht an nem Wochenendkurs.
Und der ist wiederrum Vorraussetzung für eine Gastkarte. |rolleyes

Ansonsten schließ ich mich @deratmer an...ohne genauere Hintergrundinfos der Heimmitarbeiter baut man vielleicht nur ne Seifenblase auf.


----------



## Hänger06 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Es musste so kommen: angelnde Flüchtlinge*



deratmer schrieb:


> im Heim gibt es Mitarbeiter, die zu der Sache die Bewohner aufklären. wende dich an die, bevor du gleich Alarm machst
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



das sehe ich genauso#6 aufklären statt bestrafen....und Fischwilderrei ist keine Ordnungswidrigkeit, das hätte sicher Folgen....

 Schließe mich dem Vorposter an!. ist sicher auch ein tolle Möglichkeit jemanden zu integrieren über gemeinsame Interessen. 

Gruß


----------



## kreuzass (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Es musste so kommen: angelnde Flüchtlinge*



fischbär schrieb:


> ...
> Was soll man tun? ...



In der Tat eine sehr gute Frage.




fischbär schrieb:


> ...
> Polizei anrufen? Bin ich dann ein Rassist? ...



Wäre eine Möglichkeit, ja. Ein Rassist bist du dann sicherlich auch noch lange nicht.




fischbär schrieb:


> ...
> Immerhin könnte das ja erhebliche Folgen für die haben. Wegen mal  schwarz angeln abgeschoben, das klingt auch nicht gut. Und bestrafen kam  man sie mangels (offengelegtem) Vermögen eh nicht. ...



Nein, hätte es sicherlich nicht und so schnell wird bei uns in Deutschland auch niemand abgeschoben wegen einer kleinen Straffälligkeit. Schwarzangeln und eine Verurteilung wird sicherlich nicht ein dermaßen hohes Strafmaß nach sich ziehen, sodass eine Abschiebung drohen würde.

Schwierigkeiten für die Zukunft (bspw. beruflicher Natur)? Möglicherweise. Kommt eben auch auf das Strafmaß an. Landet ja nicht gleich jede Strafe im normalen polizeilichen Führungszeugnis... (das erw. Führungszeugnis ist dann schon wieder eine andere Geschichte...)




fischbär schrieb:


> ...
> Was würdet Ihr tun? Mal den Verein der due Strecke pachtet anschreiben? ...



Wäre eine Möglichkeit, wie ebenso die bereits von dir genannte. Eine weitere (Heimmitarbeiter) wurde auch schon genannt. Letztere ist sicherlich die eleganteste Lösung und zwar für alle Beteiligten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Es musste so kommen: angelnde Flüchtlinge*

Danke, dass die Diskutanten bisher noch nicht ins allgemeinpolitische abgeglitten sind oder sonst ausfällig wurden!!

Großes Lob!!

Aber dieses Stressthema mit absehbarer, politischer Diskussion, brauchen bzw. dulden wir mit Sicherheit nicht, es gibt für uns genügend anderes zu tun, als ständig auf so brisante Themen aufzupassen. ..

Zudem isses (eigentlich) ganz einfach:
Ein Angler ist ein Angler..

Ein Schwarzangler/Fischwilderer ist ein Schwarzangler/Fischwilderer...

Unabhängig ob ausm Osten, Westen, Süden, Norden oder sonst woher, ob Einheimischer, Zugezogener oder Flüchtling.

Und die sind alle nach dem jeweils geltenden Landesfischereirecht - unabhängig von der Herkunft - gleich zu behandeln.


----------

